# Daughter's Lost Cat, ABBY! (LONG)



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Please see attached pics of Abby


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have heard of this happening - sometimes they join cat gangs. Since she was a rescue, you do not know what her past was, but I know often times I have heard that once a rescue gets loose, it is hard to get them back.

My Siamese cat was found when she was 8 weeks old. It took animal control 3 days to try to trap her. Why wouldn't an 8 week old hungry kitten come to someone trying to help her? She is a very person oriented cat.

I think cats are just so different from dogs in their trust in humans. If I were your daughter, I would leave food daily where she saw her cat, and day by check the spot. Maybe she will have to trap here too. Maybe her vet can put her in touch with a rescue that can help catch her and rehome her. It can take a long time to catch a stray cat.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just seeing the pictures now - she is beautiful!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank You!*

DD adopted when Abby was 6 weeks old from Animal Control (poor conditions), Abby was sick and cost about $200 in vet bills right away. I think my DD (28) was most upset at seeing Abby in such poor condition and hurt. She could do nothing without catching her. I will follow your advice. Thanks. :wavey:
edited to add: my DD has my love of animals and has rescued 4 to date (Lucy Lu, Bailey, Sophie and Abby)


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

First of all, she is goreous!!! She looks like a long haired version of one of my cats. I think she is just too terrified to go with anyone (even though she knows your DD). Like you said, since she is a rescue you don't know her past and she is probably skittish from it anyways, along with any new bad experiences. Either that or she has become feral, but it sounds like it's more of a case that she is too frightened.

I suggest either going back to where she saw her a few times a day and try to lure her with canned tuna. If she doesn't respond then keep doing it a few times a day, eventually she will go for it. That or set a humane cat trap... although you may end up catching a variety of cats that don't belong to your DD.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little pretty Abby. She looks so much like a cat I used to have.

Abby has been gone long enough and most likely been through so much that she has basically gone feral. I know if your daughter could get her, she would learn to trust again but it takes cats a long time to recoer emotionally.

Putting food out is a great idea. Abby is in home territory and will most likely come to a source of food. Time and patience will be key. I have sat near the food and then very gradually nearer (2 - 3 weeks) until I could finally touch the cat/kitten I was trying to get.

If patience doesn't sound like the way to go, then a live capture cage would be the next recommendation.

Are there rescues near that could take Abby? She might come around as soon as she is touched (I've had them do that) and she might take a while (I've had that happen too).


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you from me, DD and Ms. Abby. Lucy Lu, too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This must be killing your daughter - I know I would be heartbroken.

I'll send a prayer to St. Francis the patron saint of animals. Hopefully there is a happy ending.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Amberbark said:


> DD has 3 rescues (2 pups, 1 kitten)now and will not be able to keep a 4th pet.


Oh wow, that breaks my heart that after all that poor cat has obviously been through, she doesn't even have a home to go to. She's probably so scared and confused.  If I were your daughter I'd place the kitten, (easier to find a kitten a home than an older cat), and keep Abby...but that's me. 

Have your daughter leave food out, the smellier, the better. Tuna works great. Leave the water in it, she's probably not been drinking enough. She's probably going to have to trap her, but I'm sure she'll calm down soon after. I really hope she gets a forever home, poor baby.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> This must be killing your daughter - I know I would be heartbroken.
> 
> I'll send a prayer to St. Francis the patron saint of animals. Hopefully there is a happy ending.


Thank you. I will keep you posted. :wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little girl. I wish I was closer so I could help.. All the other ideas about food are great. Is it possible to talk to some of the people in the homes where she was sighted and see if they would help too. She does need to be caught if at all possible even if it is to be rehomed. Shelters and some vets usually have live traps to loan or rent out.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, DD is an hour from us, so hard to get down after work to help. We will pray for a good outcome. :wavey:


----------

